# Word for the day flounce



## Josiah (Apr 15, 2015)

flounce
flouns

verb

1. go or move in an exaggeratedly impatient or angry manner.
"she stood up in a fury and flounced out"
synonyms:    storm, stride angrily, sweep, stomp, stamp, march, strut
"she flounced off to her room"
move with exaggerated motions.
"she flounced around, playing the tart and flirting"

noun

1. an exaggerated action, typically intended to express one's annoyance or impatience.
"she left the room with a flounce"

This word seems rather gender specific (female) and I think if I had a deeper understanding of the word, I'd understand women/girls better. I suppose one can flounce in jeans, but I suppose it comes off better in a skirt.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 15, 2015)

Josiah, excuse me for adding to your definition, but here it is:

Flounce as noun:

a flounce is a part of a skirt  or dress that is gathered like a frill, as seen in the picture above of  Scarlett in your dress with multiple flounces. That would be where the verb meaning would come from, as you probably are aware


----------



## Josiah (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the addition, Cookie. Still it is the verb which I find I'm having difficulty fully appreciating.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2015)

Love this word! PAGING HOLLYDOLLY!!!


----------



## oakapple (Apr 15, 2015)

I expected so much more than this! ( flounces off to make a cup of tea.)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 15, 2015)

When I was little, my mother would add a flounce to my dresses to make them presentable as I outgrew the length. No problem with the width as I was rail thin. Some of those flounces? I just hoped I'd grow so much that there was nothing more she could do. They were usually butt ugly!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

"Well I never!!!"  *flounces out of forum.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2015)

"Well, I am OUT of here. You people enjoy your little discussion" 
(flounces, after composing a farewell post, or two or three )

Where the devil is hollydolly? She's missing all this. I'm gonna PM her.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

I think she may have flounced out of here.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Love this word! PAGING HOLLYDOLLY!!!



I am here Page received loud and clear...OMG!!!... you're taking my name in Vain Josiah...You Sir have gone too far this time...I am the world Champion flouncer, and I will have no other definition of the word than ''HOLLYDOLLY''...do you hear me...I mean it, ...



layful:layful:layful:


----------



## Josiah (Apr 15, 2015)

Help me Holly and Applecruncher what is it about flouncing that moves you gals into a higher quantum energy level. I mean all the word suggests to me is the behavior or a particularly spoiled teenage girl.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2015)

Josiah - it's just that (for me)the word conjures up images of people posting Goodbye Cruel Forum threads (here and elsewhere), which can be amusing and eyeroll inducing.  Yes - definitely juvenile.

I also recall a relative flouncing out of a picnic in a huff because she asked for people's opinions about a problem and a few people told her things she didn't want to hear.  I'm just glad she left the potato salad - it was tasty.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

AC HaHaHaHa. Lady after my own heart. Save the potato salad, what? None for me? Flounces off in high dudgeon.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 15, 2015)

Ya know, I never heard that expression til I saw it on this forum.  Do you need to be wearin' a special dress to do it, or can you do it in pants, do you need special equipment, like maybe a shawl or fan?  What about hair style, can you flip a curl as you go?  It sounds complicated.  I don't think we have it in Canada.  LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Men flounce too, or is that called taking space? Lol. Going out for a breath of air? Lol


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Cookie, we use another word in Canada when we **** off, dontcha know? Bad, bad, Canucks! Giggle. Don't need no special nnothing, can do it completely nekkid!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 15, 2015)

I've never seen a man actually do the 'flounce', but some of them suddenly have to do something, or go somewhere in a hurry. 

Another question:  does it require special footwork, a skip, a little jump, a bounce?  Holly must know.  LOL

May we dub her the 'Flouncin' Queen'?  LOL


----------



## Cookie (Apr 15, 2015)

I admit, I have probably flounced many times then.....


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2015)

I also saw someone (I think it was Quicksilver) refer to it as the Hair Flip.

I've seen a few men flounce, but it's often accompanied with four-letter parting words and a door slam.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I've never seen a man actually do the 'flounce', but some of them suddenly have to do something, or go somewhere in a hurry.
> 
> Another question:  does it require special footwork, a skip, a little jump, a bounce?  Holly must know.  LOL
> 
> *May we dub her the 'Flouncin' Queen'?*  LOL



yes ma'am you may, because I am the self appointed queen of the flounce, ... I have flounced from better places than this you know...hrrrmppph!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Help me Holly and Applecruncher what is it about flouncing that moves you gals into a higher quantum energy level. I mean all the word suggests to me is the behavior or a particularly spoiled teenage girl.



Actually in reality it's just a ridiculous thing to do on a forum tbh...flouncing out of the room  in a huff is one thing, but flouncing out of a forum is so ridiculous it's hysterical...get angry , say your piece, don't post again, but flouncing is an action and totally lost on a forum..which is what makes it so amusing when someone does it..


----------



## Falcon (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, And don't let the door hit you in your arse on the way out !


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Sure, Holly, we know the kind of places you flounce from. You a nd I both have friends in low places, see you there playing Hand ball off the curb! Big Hugs!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2015)

holly, maybe you should consider giving Flouncing seminars (for a fee, of course).

Cookie brings up some interesting questions/issues regarding appropriate flounce demeanor and techniques.

ETA - and what about support groups online and IRL for victims of flouncing?  Also, should employers, clubs, and forum administrators be required to post their flouncing policies?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sure, Holly, we know the kind of places you flounce from. You a nd I both have friends in low places, see you there playing Hand ball off the curb! Big Hugs!




Oi ...LOL...don't be making all our secrets public, thought we agreed we'd let 'em think we're Gooood girls layful::love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> holly, maybe you should consider giving Flouncing seminars (for a fee, of course).
> 
> Cookie brings up some interesting questions/issues regarding appropriate flounce demeanor and techniques.



Fab idea,,...It might be expensive but it would be worth every penny...peeps might_ think _they can Flounce, but until they've been taught by the QOF...they will Flounce in Style..accepted in every top flouncing room in the land


(Bet  you've never had so many responses to the word of the day have you Josiah ?) :rofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, Josiah, you REALLY hit the jackpot today!!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 15, 2015)

I usually pick words I read online. I think I saw flounce on some forum or other. Couldn't figure out what those women were talking about (so what else is new).


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2015)

I was trying to remember if I’d ever seen a man flounce in a business/work situation.  I do remember one time (back in the 80s) at a staff meeting when one guy felt he was being criticized, and his face turned red, he quickly gathered his papers, and snarled “Excuuuuuse me, but I have WORK to do” and stomped out.  Few seconds later we heard his office door slam.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> AC HaHaHaHa. Lady after my own heart. Save the potato salad, what? None for me? Flounces off in high dudgeon.



Shali, I've always wondered...is there low dudgeon? Could one flounce off in low dudgeon?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 15, 2015)

Maybe low dudgeon is all some of us seniors can muster. Note I said "some".


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 15, 2015)

My range of motion is still at 100% so I could flounce around in high dudgeon if necessary


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Georgia, I really don't know, but if there's anything low to be found, be sure I can find it! Drum roll please! Wanna help? Lol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 15, 2015)

If join Jim for "healthy" snacks, it wouldn't take long for me to be crawling around...no telling what I could find low to the ground. Just sayin...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Georgia, if you are low enough to,the ground you will find....me!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Jim, we are all coming to your house for healthy snacks, so stock up. I will bring fudge, and homemade pie.


----------

